# 10" block basement walls?



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Don't know that I have ever seen a 10" block in any application. 4's 6's 8's 12's. Never saw a 10, but I'm just a dumb a$$ superintendent.:thumbup:


I have seen the type of work you do and I am surprised you have never seen a 10. The sizes that are typical for commercial construction around here are 2,3,4,6,8,10,12,14,and 16's. 




PaulPrice said:


> I know, its pretty wierd, the only thing i've seen for total wall thickness is 8's and 12's ....... supposidly the 10's are a commercial thing.... i'm just curious why my foundation is made with them


10's are used in commercial more than residential. Dick is most likely right in that the 10's were what was available. Or what was the most cost effective at the time. You are not that far from me and 10's are not common around here for basements. I have never seen one.


----------

